# Beyonce und Rihanna - gerade im TV



## erik2k (1 Jan. 2009)

Sorry ich weiß nicht wohin ich das hier sonst schreiben soll. Gerade läuft auf 3Sat ein Konzert von Rihanna, danach von Beyonce. :thumbup:

Ich denke, dass das hier einige interessieren wird. 

@admin: bitte löschen, wenn nicht mehr benötigt.

MfG erik2k


----------



## Shmi (1 Jan. 2009)

Rihannas Concert geht grad zu Ende -.-

Beyonce find ich nit so gut, schaus mir glaub auch nit weiter an^^... Rihanna is cool

______

By the way.. da wird den ganzen Tag über nur Konzerte gezeigt (Thementag)... also wer sich eventuell interessiert sollte mal schauen von welchen Personen... Beispielsweiße gibts da Ac/Dc, Avril Lavigne, Kylie Minogue, Elvis uvm...


----------

